# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  انفورماتیک چیست ؟

## noroozifar

سلام

لطفا به طور خلاصه و واضح توضیح دهید  برای اینجانب :

1. انفورماتیک چیست ؟
2. رشته انفورماتیک چیست ؟
3. انفورماتیک کجا ها مطرح می شود ؟
4. مسئول انفورماتیک کیست ؟
5. وظایف مسئول انفورماتیک ؟
6. انفورماتیک کجاها لازم است ؟

ممنونم از افرادی که اطلاع کاملی در این زمینه به اینجانب میدهند ؟

----------


## noroozifar

کسی نمیدونه   هر شرکتی میری میگیم شما اینجا چه کاره ای میگه مسئول انفورماتیک یعنی چی ؟

----------


## eshpilen

اتفاقا منم چند وفت پیش در ویکیپدیا دنبال تعریف همین اصطلاح میگشتم. ظاهرا اصلاحش یک مقدار کلی و مبهم و غیردقیق هست، یا شایدم اینکه در حیطه های مختلف معانی کم و بیش متفاوتی داره، یا اینطور بگیم که در فیلدهای مختلف با توجه به خصیصه های همون فیلد تعریف میشه.
مثلا این صفحه رو اگر نگاه کنید کلی مورد لیست کرده: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informatics
در کل منم الان حضور ذهن ندارم و تاجاییکه یادمه همون موقع هم به تعریف روشن و دقیق و مطمئنی نرسیدم؛ ولی کلیتش فکر میکنم اولا روشنه که بهرحال مربوط به اطلاعات/پردازش اطلاعات میشه، دوما به احتمال قوی با پردازش کامپیوتری ارتباط داره.
اگر کسی بتونه معنی روشن و دقیقش رو ارائه بده با سند/دلیل خوب، خیالمون راحت میشه.

----------


## eshpilen

بذار تیراژ مختصر چند مورد از همون صفحه رو بذارم.

در فیلد آکادمیک:
یک حیطه گسترده آکادمیک شامل فناوری های پردازشی و توسعه در ارتباطهای گسترده آنها با بشر و جهانهای اجتماعی، شامل کاربردهایی در علم، مسائل اجتماعی، و هنرها.

در فیلد پردازش:
هر فعالیت هدف گرا که نیازمند یا سودبرنده یا ایجاده کنندهء کامپیوترها است.

در فیلد علم کامپیوتر:
مطالعه تئوریک الگوریتم ها، اطلاعات و پردازش.

در فیلد فناوری اطلاعات:
مطالعه بین رشته ای پردازش، مدیریت، و بازیابی اطلاعات.

...

یه مرد میخواد بره همهء این مقالات و احتمالا منابع دیگری رو کامل و دقیق بخونه ببینه بالاخره میتونه تعریف روشن و مطمئنی ارائه کنه یا نه؛ البته در فیلد مورد نظر ما! حالا فیلد مورد نظر ما دقیقا چیه؟! مثلا کاربردش در ادارات دولتی؟ (تاجاییکه یادمه من این اصطلاح رو تاحالا در این Context شنیدم و توی ادارات زیاد استفاده و اینطوری ترویج شده).

----------


## eshpilen

با مهار کردن قدرت و امکان فناوری، انفورماتیک داده ها و اطلاعات را به دانشی که افراد میتوانند هر روز استفاده کنند تبدیل میکند.
- ایجاد کردن انیمیشن های سه بعدی برای توضیح جراحی به بیماران.
- شتاب دادن کشف دارو از طریق فناوری اطلاعات.
- توسعه اپلیکیشن های رایانه ای برای مدیریت بلایا.
- بررسی تعامل بشر با رایانه ها، دستگاههای موبایل، و روبات ها.
- انفورماتیک تمامی اینهاست، و خیلی بیشتر. در دنیای اطلاعات و فناوری، آن پل برای همهء چیزهای مفید است.

...

مطالعه و کاربرد فناوری اطلاعات در هنر، علم و حرفه ها، و استفاده آن در سازمانها و جامعه در مقیاس بزرگ.

...

انفورماتیک یک فیلد جدید و به سرعت درحال رشد است. آن پردازش را برای برای حل مسائل بزرگ استفاده میکند: حیطهء شخصی، امنیت، سلامت، آموزش، فقر، و چالش ها در محیط ما. همهء کاربردهای انفورماتیک بر اساس کامپیوتر هستند. آن کاربردها بوسیلهء ابزارها و تکنیک هایی از فیلدهایی همچون ارتباطات، ریاضیات، مالتی مدیا، و طراحی تعامل بشر با رایانه بهبود داده شده اند. انفورماتیک از علم کامپیوتر و مهندسی کامپیوتر بواسطهء تمرکز قوی آن بر روی استفادهء بشر از پردازش تفاوت پیدا میکند.

...

منبع: http://soic.iupui.edu/about/what-is-informatics/

----------


## noroozifar

ممنون لااقل یکی پیگیری کرد و جواب خوبی داد  الان چند روز درگیرم تا بفهمم انفورماتیک مخصوصا تو ادرات یعنی چی

----------


## noroozifar

> با مهار کردن قدرت و امکان فناوری، انفورماتیک داده ها و اطلاعات را به دانشی که افراد میتوانند هر روز استفاده کنند تبدیل میکند.
> - ایجاد کردن انیمیشن های سه بعدی برای توضیح جراحی به بیماران.
> - شتاب دادن کشف دارو از طریق فناوری اطلاعات.
> - توسعه اپلیکیشن های رایانه ای برای مدیریت بلایا.
> - بررسی تعامل بشر با رایانه ها، دستگاههای موبایل، و روبات ها.
> - انفورماتیک تمامی اینهاست، و خیلی بیشتر. در دنیای اطلاعات و فناوری، آن پل برای همهء چیزهای مفید است.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


کاربر محترم 
*eshpilen* 
 
تعاریفی که کردید کاملا ولی هنوز متوجه نشدم این فرد تو یک واحد اداری کارش چیه ؟

آیا وظیفه دارد برنامه نویسی کند یا اینکه با شرکت های بیرون برای خرید یک برنامه تعامل کند ؟

آیا کار های شبکه را انجام دهد مثل نصب راه اندازی یا اینکه با بیرون تعامل انجام دهد برای پیکربندی شبکه  و خود  مثل یک اپراتور مسئول اصلی شبکه شود ؟

و سایر مواردی که از یک رشته کامپیوتری می خواهند مثل ؟ برنامه نویسی ، شبکه ، طراحی ، تعمییر و ....

اینجا تو این اداره همه کاری از من انتظار دارند انجام بدهم و هر چی میگم اقا من مهندس نرم افزارم و گرایشم نرم افزار است نه طراحی یا سخت افزار   باز کجاست گوش شنوا ؟

----------


## AmiN0012

انفورماتیک دریک جمله یعنی اچار فرانسه یک شرکت.

----------

